# Assessment - EMT



## daenerys (May 29, 2014)

So I took the Assessment - EMT exam yesterday. I can't take the official one because I'm under eighteen years of age.

Checked nremt.org this morning... Go to "Check Initial Entry App Status" and it says "Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive exam." But I don't see a certification number or anything under my name by the login. Are my exam results still processing? Why is the NREMT so annoying?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2014)

daenerys said:


> So I took the Assessment - EMT exam yesterday. I can't take the official one because I'm under eighteen years of age.
> 
> Checked nremt.org this morning... Go to "Check Initial Entry App Status" and it says "Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive exam." But I don't see a certification number or anything under my name by the login. Are my exam results still processing? Why is the NREMT so annoying?



If you're under eighteen registry won't certify you as an EMT. Period


----------



## daenerys (May 29, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> If you're under eighteen registry won't certify you as an EMT. Period



I spoke to a certification representative before starting this whole process. I will not be nationally certified, but they allowed me to prove my competency by taking the Assessment exam, not the official one. Do your research before giving ultimatums! 

Anyway, on the CBT Candidate News page, it says "NREMT Candidate ID" So that means my exam results are still processing, yes? Because I'm still "candidate" status.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2014)

daenerys said:


> I spoke to a certification representative before starting this whole process. I will not be nationally certified, but they allowed me to prove my competency by taking the Assessment exam, not the official one. Do your research before giving ultimatums!
> 
> Anyway, on the CBT Candidate News page, it says "NREMT Candidate ID" So that means my exam results are still processing, yes? Because I'm still "candidate" status.



It'll only change once they place a certification number. In your case I don't know how they'll change it


----------



## daenerys (May 29, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> It'll only change once they place a certification number. In your case I don't know how they'll change it



Okay, thanks. Just wanted to confirm that I still need to wait. NREMT loves to mess with us, don't they? :glare:


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2014)

No. The NREMT doesn't love to mess with you. All the NREMT does is provide a test that certifies baseline competency. It's not some nasty government agency out to ruin your day.


----------



## daenerys (May 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> No. The NREMT doesn't love to mess with you. All the NREMT does is provide a test that certifies baseline competency. It's not some nasty government agency out to ruin your day.



I never said that... All I meant was that their choice of words is very deceiving. "Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive exam." Except you may or may not have actually successfully completed the cognitive exam! Good luck trying to figure that out!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2014)

I don't understand the confusion. If the webpage states "congratulations on successful completion of the cognitive exam" you have successfully completed it. I don't understand how the registry is planning on issuing you any certification, as you don't meet the age requirement.


----------



## daenerys (May 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I don't understand the confusion. If the webpage states "congratulations on successful completion of the cognitive exam" you have successfully completed it. I don't understand how the registry is planning on issuing you any certification, as you don't meet the age requirement.



The confusion is that I am still candidate status on the website, and have not been able to find the confirmation number that assures I have successfully passed the exam.

The NREMT is not issuing me any certification. What they are doing is allowing me to take the exam to prove to my state and my employer that I am capable of passing it. It's called the "Assessment - EMT" CBT exam. As opposed to the traditional "EMT" CBT exam.

Upon passing the test, I am issued a "certification" number that proves I have passed, which I then must send to the Maine EMS office to apply for my license.

I assure you, it is very possible to be a practicing EMT under the age of eighteen. I would not have gone through five months of training if I wasn't absolutely sure.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2014)

daenerys said:


> The confusion is that I am still candidate status on the website, and have not been able to find the confirmation number that assures I have successfully passed the exam.
> 
> The NREMT is not issuing me any certification. What they are doing is allowing me to take the exam to prove to my state and my employer that I am capable of passing it. It's called the "Assessment - EMT" CBT exam. As opposed to the traditional "EMT" CBT exam.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately we are aware some states let minors practice as an emt. But registry will most likely either mail or email you the number. Or send it directly to Maine OEMS. It says you completed it, and thats the words for passing


----------



## daenerys (May 29, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Unfortunately we are aware some states let minors practice as an emt. But registry will most likely either mail or email you the number. Or send it directly to Maine OEMS. It says you completed it, and thats the words for passing



Saying that I have "successfully completed it" could just mean that I have successfully TAKEN the exam. Not that I have passed. I'm sure you are smart enough to understand the ambiguity of this statement.

I really don't appreciate the condescension. I am a competent person. I earned a significantly higher score in my EMT class than three current practicing EMTs, as well as an emergency department technician.

I do not tolerate discrimination. It doesn't matter if it is based on my age, my gender, my race, my sexuality... It's all offensive.

Working in EMS so long you should have learned not to be close-minded by now.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 29, 2014)

The psychomotor results can take a while to process sometimes. I did my CBT in Maine and it took a couple days to post.

If you keep up this attitude you probably won't have a good experience on this site. It can be a wonderful resource. People are answering your question to the best they know how. Transport is most likely correct that hey will notify Maine ems or notify you in some way(mail).


Have you called the nremt or Maine ems?


----------



## daenerys (May 29, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> The psychomotor results can take a while to process sometimes. I did my CBT in Maine and it took a couple days to post.
> 
> If you keep up this attitude you probably won't have a good experience on this site. It can be a wonderful resource. People are answering your question to the best they know how. Transport is most likely correct that hey will notify Maine ems or notify you in some way(mail).
> 
> ...



I am sorry for being cranky. I am tired of being treated as inferior because of my age. I don't believe anyone has answered my question without judgement except for you. People feel safe to be judgmental hiding behind a screen and I don't like it.

I have sent emails to both NREMT and MEMS. Waiting for response. I hope that once I hear back from them, I can provide you all with the information on how to become certified under eighteen. Clearly it's not a topic that people know much about.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2014)

VA also allows individuals under 18 to become state certified with the NREMT cognitive exam. Here's a step by step, with the last page details on how to track the application process. It's done for Virginia, but I'm sure they didn't reinvent the wheel for Maine. Perhaps that will help?


----------



## Medic Tim (May 29, 2014)

daenerys said:


> I am sorry for being cranky. I am tired of being treated as inferior because of my age. I don't believe anyone has answered my question without judgement except for you. People feel safe to be judgmental hiding behind a screen and I don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have sent emails to both NREMT and MEMS. Waiting for response. I hope that once I hear back from them, I can provide you all with the information on how to become certified under eighteen. Clearly it's not a topic that people know much about.




A lot of states require you to be 18. Maine will allow you to be an EMT at 16 with parental permission and if the service you work for has an approved youth program. I am very familiar with Maine ems. While I live and work in Canada. I started my ems career in Maine, and am still licensed there.

Something to keep in mind. When reading peoples posts, it can be easy to misunderstand what people are saying as you aren't interacting and seeing how they are saying it. That said it is my personal opinion that minors shouldn't be licensed as EMTs.  It has to do with safety , liability, professionalism. I am not saying a minor can't be any of the following but we are supposed I be licensed medical professionals. I have no problem with minors being EMRs and doing ride alongs. This is a topic for another thread. Sorry to side track .


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2014)

daenerys said:


> Saying that I have "successfully completed it" could just mean that I have successfully TAKEN the exam. Not that I have passed. I'm sure you are smart enough to understand the ambiguity of this statement.
> 
> I really don't appreciate the condescension. I am a competent person. I earned a significantly higher score in my EMT class than three current practicing EMTs, as well as an emergency department technician.
> 
> ...



I am not meaning to make yiy feel inferior but I don't believea minor should be an EMT. Maybe an MFR/ECA but that's it. Most of my career has been spent in states where 18 was the minimum age to become an EMT. And even with that finding a job under the age of 21 was next to impossible. 
I've worked in Maine and New Hampshire, and for the most part the minor EMTs that were on my scene were eager, but had a lot to learn about professionalism and priorities.


----------



## daenerys (May 29, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I am not meaning to make yiy feel inferior but I don't believea minor should be an EMT. Maybe an MFR/ECA but that's it. Most of my career has been spent in states where 18 was the minimum age to become an EMT. And even with that finding a job under the age of 21 was next to impossible.
> I've worked in Maine and New Hampshire, and for the most part the minor EMTs that were on my scene were eager, but had a lot to learn about professionalism and priorities.



Hey, I can appreciate that. I started taking college classes as soon as I turned sixteen because I hated being around most high school age kids. So I understand where you're coming from, for sure. Haha


----------



## rmena (Jun 4, 2014)

Regardless of whether or not you passed the exam you have a really bad attitude kid. You need to treat the people that have tried to help you with more respect...


----------



## daenerys (Jun 4, 2014)

rmena said:


> Regardless of whether or not you passed the exam you have a really bad attitude kid. You need to treat the people that have tried to help you with more respect...



I apologized. I was treated very poorly by some people in my class and at places I applied. I shouldn't be taking it out on you guys. I'm sorry again. I really am trying to just get some advice without my abilities or legitimacy being called into question. There's no need to be hurtful. I'm having a really hard time being taken seriously, and it's bumming me out a lot, because I worked so hard  I was really hoping to find some people that understood my situation on this website, but I guess not. And that's fine and totally not your fault. It was really absurd of me to act so ridiculous when all the previous person said was 





> Unfortunately we are aware some states let minors practice as an emt. It says you completed it, and thats the words for passing


 I just am so used to being criticized that I got defensive.

I did pass.


----------



## rmena (Jun 5, 2014)

congrats! My medic school director was kicked out of a titty bar where he was dispatched once because he was under 21. That was a long time ago but he still looks like he is 18. I only respect colleagues that have solid patient care NOT by how old they are or how many years they have been in EMS. Put up some solid skills and you will get rid of the skeptics.


----------



## daenerys (Jun 5, 2014)

rmena said:


> congrats! My medic school director was kicked out of a titty bar where he was dispatched once because he was under 21. That was a long time ago but he still looks like he is 18. I only respect colleagues that have solid patient care NOT by how old they are or how many years they have been in EMS. Put up some solid skills and you will get rid of the skeptics.



Hey, thanks! I really appreciate it. I'll keep my head down and work hard.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 5, 2014)

daenerys said:


> I just am so used to being criticized that I got defensive.
> 
> I did pass.



You will get criticized by a variety of people for the rest of your EMS career. Being young will only contribute to this, so you may as well get used to it. Just because it happens does not mean you get to automatically be on the defensive.

Sometimes no matter how well you do something it won't be enough, just move on. That was the hardest thing for me to learn when I started at 18, and it hasn't been all that long since then.


----------



## daenerys (Jun 5, 2014)

Tigger said:


> You will get criticized by a variety of people for the rest of your EMS career. Being young will only contribute to this, so you may as well get used to it. Just because it happens does not mean you get to automatically be on the defensive.
> 
> Sometimes no matter how well you do something it won't be enough, just move on. That was the hardest thing for me to learn when I started at 18, and it hasn't been all that long since then.



I was absolutely not making an excuse. You conveniently cut out the rest of what I said, which was that I was frustrated and should not have said what I said.


----------



## lynnethesunny (Jun 9, 2014)

I took my test at 17, but didn't get my results and certification until I was 18. This was 9-10 years ago, so times may have changed. This was for the NREMT and Texas.


----------



## daenerys (Jun 9, 2014)

lynnethesunny said:


> I took my test at 17, but didn't get my results and certification until I was 18. This was 9-10 years ago, so times may have changed. This was for the NREMT and Texas.



Interesting. How much time was there between your test and your eighteenth birthday?


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jun 9, 2014)

lynnethesunny said:


> I took my test at 17, but didn't get my results and certification until I was 18. This was 9-10 years ago, so times may have changed. This was for the NREMT and Texas.



There was a person in my EMT class last summer who was 17 at the time, and I believe she was told she could do the class, but would not be able to test the NREMT until she was 18. Either way, I can promise you that no one will operate as a full EMT-B under a license until they are 18.


----------



## daenerys (Jun 9, 2014)

Grimes said:


> There was a person in my EMT class last summer who was 17 at the time, and I believe she was told she could do the class, but would not be able to test the NREMT until she was 18. Either way, I can promise you that no one will operate as a full EMT-B under a license until they are 18.



I am licensed at 16.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 9, 2014)

Grimes said:


> There was a person in my EMT class last summer who was 17 at the time, and I believe she was told she could do the class, but would not be able to test the NREMT until she was 18. Either way, I can promise you that no one will operate as a full EMT-B under a license until they are 18.




There are states that allow underage EMTs as long as there is parental permission and a special program registered with the state(Maine for example)

I am not sure if there are any restrictions to their license.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> There are states that allow underage EMTs as long as there is parental permission and a special program registered with the state(Maine for example)
> 
> I am not sure if there are any restrictions to their license.



I know some departments restrict them. I know of several in pa that consider them cadets so they are not allowed to become full members or run as lead until they're eighteen


----------



## daenerys (Jun 9, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I know some departments restrict them. I know of several in pa that consider them cadets so they are not allowed to become full members or run as lead until they're eighteen



Yup, that's basically it. I can't be the primary care attendant. Which is quite restricting but my department is being pretty cool about it.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jun 9, 2014)

daenerys said:


> Yup, that's basically it. I can't be the primary care attendant. Which is quite restricting but my department is being pretty cool about it.



Which is my point. You can't operate fully as an EMT. I'm not knocking it, just saying thats the way it is. Liability is just huge. 

Sending a minor to a scene involving a shooter-at-large. Court wouldn't like that.

I saw a news segment about a group of high schoolers somewhere that operate as EMT-Bs, to the point where they are considered stationed at their school and leave classes for calls, but are under supervision while on scene.


----------

